# Vista Soundtreiber



## Kalma (31. Oktober 2007)

Hey,

ich habe 2 Fragen

Wie finde ich heraus, was für eine Soundkarte ich habe
Welchen Soundtreiber ich für Vista brauche


Ich komme irgendwie nicht weiter, da ich linux nutze und auf dem PC meines Freundes nich klar komme :-\

mfG
David


----------



## fluessig (31. Oktober 2007)

Wenn es sich um eine Onboard Soundkarte handelt, bekommst du den Treiber über die Seite des Mainboard Herstellers. Womit du aber beim Problem bist, welches Mainboard eingebaut ist. Da hilft entweder die Schachtel, das Handbuch oder aufschrauben.

Handelt es sich um einen fertigen PC à la Media Markt, Aldi, usw hilft die Seite des Herstellers weiter um die Treiber zu finden.


----------



## PC Heini (31. Oktober 2007)

Oder Du ziehst Everest herunter und installierst es. Das Programm gibt Dir über alles, was im PC ist, Auskunft.
Wenn Du Glück hast, zeigt es Dir sogar noch die Treiberlinks an.


----------

